# Rollie has a tumor



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Hi all. It's been awhile since I posted, but I was hoping folks could share their experiences. Four days ago, I found a limp on Rollie's shoulder. It's slightly ovoid and about the size of a golf ball cut in half (a little smaller). It sprang up out of nowhere. We already took him to the vet and are awaiting the biopsychosocialodel results. There's no discoloration and it doesn't hurt him. It's just under his skin, but pretty hard, and the vet said it's solid (not a lipoma). Anyone have anything going similar? We're worried sick. It's going to be one long weekend. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't have any experience with anything like this but I wanted to send healing thoughts and prayers for your Rollie.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Our Becca, Lab/Australian Shepherd mix has a cyst on her shoulder. It's hard to the touch but hasn't changed size and doesn't seem to hurt her. We keep an eye on it in the event of any change but so far (a couple years) there hadn't been any change. I hope that is all Rollie is dealing with with.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I haven't had any personal experience, but I do know many people whose dogs have had dogs with lumps. Of course it's worrisome, but don't borrow trouble. Not all lumps are dangerous. Just hug your little guy and take deep breaths. Wait until you get the results before getting TOO worried!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Thinking of you and Rollie...Hoping everything is ok with your little one.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Our Beardie had a lump on his leg for 12 of his 15 years about the size of a grape, a big grape. The vet said it was a cyst and wasn't worth the risk of surgery. It never bothered him and never became anything more than a cyst. I hope the same thing for you and Rollie. Will be thinking of you this weekend.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Thanks so much, everyone!

I literally just heard from the vet. The biopsy came back negative for cancer cells. :cheer2:

The vet shared that they've had other reports of these lumps developing in dogs at this center within 3-4 weeks of dogs getting Lyme vaccine. I thought the chances of it being vaccine-related were extremely slim b/c it was a month ago, but it sounds like they're collecting data on a link. They've contacted the vaccine manufacturer. She suspects the lump will go away on its own, but if it's not gone in a couple months, then we need to have it re-examined.

I'm so relieved. The wait was the worst. 

I know I'm not on here much these days, but having this forum is so important for me. And it's awesome to see familiar faces (Hi, Krandall!!!!!).


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

That is wonderful news! Prayers answered!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jessegirl said:


> Thanks so much, everyone!
> 
> I literally just heard from the vet. The biopsy came back negative for cancer cells. :cheer2:
> 
> ...


Hi Jessica! We miss you and Rollie, and it is SO good to hear that he's just fine! Keep us posted!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Glad to hear the good news that everything is ok with Rollie!


----------



## mekdean (Nov 27, 2015)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Great news!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

That is such great news. I sure your stomach was churning waiting to hear. Really, really happy for you.


----------

